
Who brings what at your party? (made with Vue.js, Graphcool and Bulma) - lokarda
https://freatle.com/
======
mosselman
We usually just message each other what we are bringing. This seems overly
bureaucratic.

~~~
joeblack75
Some people like bureaucracy, when you organize an event with more than 10
people, that can help!

Even if you're just 5, that would be n(n-1) = 5*4 = 20 messages to send!

